# My Steam Account got Jacked...



## pkprostudio (Nov 3, 2007)

Well, I'm pretty stupid. A user who call him/herself "Valv.Admininstration" jacked my account today. Pretended to be staff and asked for account info. And I'm stupid enough to give it away. I was playing TF2, and I'm in a hurry, so I forgot to think. I want to kill myself now...

Well, I reported it to Support, and I hope I'll get it back soon.

If you do not believe me, go look at my SteamID page: http://steamcommunity.com/id/pkprostudio/


----------



## GameDragon (Nov 3, 2007)

So you mean the one who messaged me before wasn't you?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I thought you were trying to play a joke on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I didn't fall for it though, I immediately noticed the avatar. 
Can't you change your password or something?


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(GameDragon @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> So you mean the one who messaged me before wasn't you?Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The e-mail is changed, so I can't do it.

But yeah, the guy who messaged me was someone I didn't even know, and I was busy playing TF2...


----------



## Infinitus (Nov 3, 2007)

Self-inflicted hijack.

Wow.

Good luck, mate. s:


----------



## GameDragon (Nov 3, 2007)

Thats too bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I hope you get it resolved soon. 

By losing your Steam account, does that mean the games you've already purchased are no longer playable? I'm just wondering...


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(GameDragon @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> Thats too bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep.

And I'm not sure how it is humanly possible to fall for one of those traps.


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(GameDragon @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats too bad
> ...


When I'm in a game, I usually focus EVERY SINGLE attention on the game. I don't care about anything else. Just the game.


----------



## MrKuenning (Nov 3, 2007)

Im curious to see if they fix this.  I hate steam cause I think its retarded to HAVE to be online to play a offline game.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(GameDragon @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> ...


Does TF2 really require that much attention? I mean come on I play with my feet sometimes


----------



## GameDragon (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> ...



I wonder how many kills you usually get playing like that?


----------



## WK416 (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(GameDragon @ Nov 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Does TF2 really require that much attention? I mean come on I play with my feet sometimes
> ...


----------



## drtofu (Nov 4, 2007)

YOu can recover it my friend did the same thing. What you can do is give valve your last 4 digits of the CC you use or the cd key you used and they can give it back to you just check the steam site for "i got hacked page" and look for the steam ticket or something. If you need anything just message me its really not that hard. After about 2 days he got his account and was playing again.


----------



## jesterscourt (Nov 4, 2007)

LOL.

How many times do services like this say "We will never ask you for your password?"

It sucks though, hope it gets resolved soon.


----------



## Opium (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(MrKuenning @ Nov 4 2007 said:


> Im curious to see if they fix this.Â I hate steam cause I think its retarded to HAVE to be online to play a offline game.



Um...you don't have to be online. That's why there's a lovely offline mode so you can enjoy your games when not connected to the net.


----------



## adgloride (Nov 6, 2007)

You fell for one of the oldest tricks in the book 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I'm the administrator for paypal.  Give me your username, password and all your money.  Don't bother looking for me as I live in nigeria


----------



## dsbomb (Nov 6, 2007)

I've watched a few bits from the British show, Fonejacker.  They have an Ethiopian (I think) that calls Brits asking for the bank info.  Most every time, they get very outraged that someone is asking them such a thing.  

Here in the states, I'd be surprised if 25% of the people you called knew better than to give you that kind of info...


----------



## phoood (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Nov 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(MrKuenning @ Nov 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Im curious to see if they fix this.Â I hate steam cause I think its retarded to HAVE to be online to play a offline game.
> ...


Didn't work when I tried this.  Apparently my firewall is being a bitch to Steam games.  Going to try offline mode again.


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 6, 2007)

Add -steam -portal or -episodic to the shortcut, one of those should bypass steam


----------



## cubin' (Nov 6, 2007)

that sucks dude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you should be able to get your account back I'd imagine...valve are pretty good like that


----------



## xflash (Nov 6, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Nov 6 2007 said:


> Add -steam -portal or -episodic to the shortcut, one of those should bypass steam


yeah that's how you play a cracked portal without a steam account


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 7, 2007)

I GOT MY ACCOUNT BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I


----------



## thegame07 (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> I GOT MY ACCOUNT BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I


----------



## GameDragon (Nov 7, 2007)

Forgot to ask before, but how'd you get your account back anyways? 

Good to see you've got it back though. Guess Valve is pretty trustworthy.


----------



## modshroom128 (Nov 10, 2007)

i used 2 do that to people in online games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





worked quite often


----------



## Renegade_R (Nov 10, 2007)

Wow...since your account got jacked, I just realized that there is a GBATemp Steam group...wow...I'll play Team Fortress 2 with you guys sometime!


----------



## GeekShadow (Nov 10, 2007)

Never give your passwords ! :/


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 12, 2007)

Well, thank you very much Steam for disabling my account now.


----------



## pkprostudio (Nov 13, 2007)

Fuck you VALVe.


----------



## jesterscourt (Jan 11, 2008)

pkpro, did this ever get resolved?


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm assuming yes, since it says hes online right now :\


----------



## acky (Jan 12, 2008)

5.9 hours in the last 2 weeks, hardly your life


----------



## jesterscourt (Jan 12, 2008)

I just got mine re-enabled, and no explanation whatsoever why it was in the first place.  First thing I did was change my password and secret question, but as I'm really only playing Bioshock and HL2 anymore, I'm really curious as to what exactly happened.


----------



## pkprostudio (Jan 19, 2008)

I actually got disabled again after that. But now it's working fine. Just hate the system.


----------



## pubjoe (Mar 2, 2008)

gutted.


----------



## Tenshigure (Mar 7, 2008)

pkprostudio said:
			
		

> I actually got disabled again after that. But now it's working fine. Just hate the system.



No offense, but don't blame the system for your own lapse of judgment. Hell, I think they disabling your account may have been a good thing, seeing as someone could've been trying to report that YOU had hijacked THEIR account. They probably had to shut it down fully to do an investigation first and determine who the real owner was.

But what do I know, I'm a security admin at work and I do this kind of stuff all the time (and no, I'm not joking when I say people who steal accounts will use that as a ploy).


----------

